# Filmfachfrage



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

In viel Filmen gibt es DAS OBJEKT hinter dem alle herjagen.

Eine CD, einen Koffer, eine Statue, eine Schatzkarte...usw.


Dafür gibt es im Filmjargon einen Fachbegriff der, soweit ich mich erinnere, mit Mc... losgeht.



Leider gelang mir mit Google kein Treffer da mir kein geeigneter Suchbegriff einfiel.

Vllt. kann mir ja jemand aushelfen der das weiss.

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (16. August 2010)

McGuffin


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

Juhuu genau Danke!!!!!!! *freu*


----------

